# Dust collector choices narrowed to two options



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I currently have the HF 2 hp dust collector and looking to upgrade. I've narrowed the choices to two options.
Usually I don't nitpick over machines when I get to this point, but in this case I can't decide. First, they cost a lot and want to get something I don't have to upgrade for many years.

Looked at the reviews on LJ for both or their previous models.
They are very similar and I could flip a coin and end up ok with either one. Not interested in covering any others at this point. If I had to decide now, would wait until black friday and get the one on sale.
But thought I would see if anyone has either of these two and can note anything that is not covered in the other reviews.

The laguna is a newer model, but is similar to a previous version. Has some neat features that the jet doesn't.
Not sure if the jet is based on a previous model or not. Jet is a known quantity and has positive reviews for most
of their products.

http://lagunacleanair.com/product/cflux1/
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jcdc-1-5-cyclone-dust-collector-1-5hp-115v/717515


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

DW833,

I neither own nor have experience with either machine. Therefore I compared some specs. and see why you are having difficulty with the decision.

One performance measurement that may be worth investigating further is the fan performance curves. Getting these may require contacting the manufacturers. I found comparing CFM ratings from published values difficult.

The Jet has better filtration (MERV 13 vs MERV 12)) but less filter area (21.5 sq. ft. versus 48 sq.ft.). The Jet has a smaller collection drum (20 gal versus 32 gal). The Jet offers a slightly smaller impeller (13" versus 13.5") and smaller motor (based on running amps). The Jet offers a 5 year warranty but I found no warranty for the Laguna (I assume a 1 year warranty). They seem priced about the same, but CPO Powermatic offers free shipping.

My conclusion, without comparing fan performance curves, is that the Laguna will require less maintenance, since it offers larger filter area and a larger dust collection bin. The Laguna will put out a little more fine dust than the Jet, but then I doubt the difference translates into any advantage or disadvantage. The Jet offers a 5 year warranty for whatever that may be worth. If either machine will work for you, then I would simply make the decision based on total cost. I am not sure what features you saw offered with the Laguna not found on the Jet, but if so, then perhaps that could be the deciding factor.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Having not seen the jet in person, I can only recommend the laguna. The new cflux machines are leaps and bounds better than the previous versions which I relate to the jets. We use a 1.5 hp cflux in the shop and it performs much better than the previous model. The way the bin locks into the dc works extremely well with a positive lock. The suction and volume of air is vastly improved. And the remote that came with the laguna works from more than 60 ft away.
It is a very impressive machine. 
In fact, the cflux line is so popular, many of the models from laguna are back ordered. We have been waiting more than 3 weeks for another 1.5 hp and a 2 hp. And we hear some of the models are taking longer.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jbrow, thanks for the feedback. I originally didn't consider warranties. 
Jet is 5 years and laguna is 1 year. Will also take this into account.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Purchased the Jet model on Black Friday from rockler at 15% off and free shipping. The lagunas were also 15% off at woodcraft. Decided on the jet model because of the additional 4 year warranty included. ALso, there is a jet service center less than 1 hour from where I live. The available service centers seem to be a constant state of flux for most manufactures, but if I need it may be close by. After I've installed it and used it, I'll provide a review.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

It looks like the Jet runs on 14 amps vs the 20 of the Laguna. That may or may not be an issue for you. I'd prefer to run a 20 amp tool off a 30 amp circuit, which isn't like,y to be what you have unless you built your shop from scratch.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Rob for the info on the amps. I did consider that since I have 20 amp in the garage. Another point for the jet instead of the Laguna.


----------

